# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Per Vetur te vitit 1999

## benitoss

Me falni se ndoshta jam duke postuar gabim ne forum, mirpo nuk po di se ku me postu ni pytje rreth rejistrimit te automjeteve ne shqipri.
A regjistrohet vetura e sjellur nga Zvicrra Audi A4  e vitit 1999. Nese rejistrohet sa kushton komplet me regjistrim e dogane e te gjitha  punet qe nevojiten.

----------


## Wordless

480 $ e gjitha !

----------


## loneeagle

> 480 $ e gjitha !


Ka ndonje formule qe ndiqet per pagesen ne dogane, psh bazuar ne vitin e prodhimit, miljet, vlera etc.??? Thjesht jam kurioze!

----------


## Wordless

> Ka ndonje formule qe ndiqet per pagesen ne dogane, psh bazuar ne vitin e prodhimit, miljet, vlera etc.??? Thjesht jam kurioze!


Ka tarifa fikse të ndara në kategori :

Motorçikleta

Vetura

4x4

Autobusa

Autoçisterna

Kamion me 1 , 2 , 3 akse

Trailer

Pagesa bëhet sipas kategorisë të mjetit që posedoni !

----------

